# Knock,Knock!



## pepperminttwist (Jan 24, 2009)

I just joined and excited to meet you all. I work on a breeding farm.I have the pleasure of foaling out on an average of 55-78 foals a year.The farm I work for is a well known reining/breeding/training center.As oddly as it may sound I don't own a horse of my own.But,I get to handle so many.At any givin time we have around 175 horses:shock:.I do lease a reining mare from the owner.I am a Non-pro rider.I hope to learn alot from you all.I hope to beable to help if anyone has any questions on foaling or covering a mare AI ect..So Howdy to you all.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!! A breeding farm would be so awesome to work at! I must say I am a bit jealous! haha. Nice to meet you


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, welcome! I have noticed a few threads about preggies and their results. It'll be nice to have your insight!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! wow sounds like you can bring a lot to the forum  Hope you enjoy it here, and if you have any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## pepperminttwist (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you all for the welcome.I'll be glad to help out.I have been with the same farm now for 6 years.Yet every foaling season brings such joy as well as saddness when/if we lose one.:-( It's nice to look back and see one of "My Deliveries" make it out in the show ring and win.I am always so taken by that.I'll be cruising around the forum.help out where I can:lol:.Foaling season is coming up real soon.I'll have time during my watchs to post and chat.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

hey! welcome to the forum!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

wow thats an exciting job welcome to the forum


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome, its nice to meet you!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------

